# Plumber job offer in Auckland-should we accept?



## gemma-1982 (Jul 30, 2013)

Hi, 


I've been offered a permanent job offer with a large heating company in Auckland. They are offering me $25 an hour. Can anyone tell me if this is a standard starting rate for an experienced plumber? 

Your comments would be appreciated.

Many thanks

Paul


----------



## escapedtonz (Apr 6, 2012)

gemma-1982 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I've been offered a permanent job offer with a large heating company in Auckland. They are offering me $25 an hour. Can anyone tell me if this is a standard starting rate for an experienced plumber?
> 
> ...


Hey,

Congrats on the job offer.

That works out around $1k a week gross assuming a 40hr week (just tax and ACC to take off) so around $52k gross annually.
Not a bad starting rate - see this link 

http://www.careers.govt.nz/jobs/construction/plumber-gasfitter-and-drainlayer/

For an experienced plumber though I'd expect you earn a lot more than this back home ?

How many coming over .... Just you or the family also..... Any other income ?

Auckland is great - especially North of but it ain't cheap.

Regards,


----------

